# 530ck carburetor problem



## caseg530ck (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello TractorForum...you all were highly recommended. Hoping someone can help me with my Case 530ck. I have owned this machine for several years and have slowly been restoring it to a functional level. My engine started spitting and puttering. Checked the ignition system, fuel, timing, compression, and lastly the carburetor. The carburetor bowl had a small beach of sand in it and looked very rough. I made a decision to purchase a new replacement made by Zenith( original carb maker). New carb will not work on the tractor. Tractor will start and run great for 30 -60 seconds and cut off. Icing was noted on the manifold near the carb throat. Zenith states this carb it the right one for my tractor but this carb is also listed to fit smaller engines and even larger engines like the one in a 580. May rebuild the original carb and see if that solves the problem. Anyone have any suggestions? Thank you in advance for your time and consideration.


----------

